# Haunted Radio (08/06/14)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we celebrate Shark week with news on Marilyn Burns, Spirit Halloween, Transworld's 2015 Haunt Show, Ladd's Evil Acres, and more!!

Then, we review the film, "Sharknado 2." Also, our Demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with the theme from "Jaws" and then on a brand new edition of Haunted Radio's Top Ten, we give you the top ten masks in horror movie history. All of this and so much more on the August 6 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

